# 150 Gallon Setup



## PJLH (Nov 30, 2018)

Hey Everyone!

Could you post pictures of your 150 gallon setups? I'm getting a new tank and looking for inspiration!

Thanks!


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

Here is my 150


----------



## PJLH (Nov 30, 2018)

That looks awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Methodical2 (Feb 11, 2019)

Nice looking setup. I plan to get the 150 tall shortly. I want a Frontosa tank. What type of background is that and where did you get it?


----------

